# Rosai–Dorfman disease Dx?



## Tonyj (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone know of the diagnosis code for Sinus Histiocytosis with Massive Lymphadenopathy aka Rosai–Dorfman disease ? I'm stumped.


----------



## ajs (Nov 4, 2011)

Tonyj said:


> Does anyone know of the diagnosis code for Sinus Histiocytosis with Massive Lymphadenopathy aka Rosai–Dorfman disease ? I'm stumped.



It is a very rare disorder, from a post in the forum last year I found 277.89 which probably most closely resembles this condition.


----------



## Tonyj (Nov 7, 2011)

Much thanks


----------

